# Pow Board to round out quiver



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Just filed my tax return, so I'm looking to snag a powder board to round out my quiver. Currently have a Yes GBoH as my allmountain freestyle deck, and a Salomon Drift Rocker as my park board. I'm a little torn on what kind of pow board I want though. Float and being able to make tight turns in the trees are probably my two biggest priorities, which would probably be found on a tapered directional, but I also love spins off of natural hits, especially in the pow. On the other hand, my GBoH floats well enough that I can survive using that when I want to take a freestyle approach to pow. All things considered, I'm looking for the pow board that will allow me to have the most amount of fun.

Rider stats: 5'8", 185lbs, regular, will primarily be riding this at Snowbird.

Boards I'm looking at:

Yes PYL: I love camrock, and this board is also has a lot of good reviews. Def think I could have a blast on this board.

Never Summer Raptor: Also well reviewed, and I've always wanted to try as NS.

Jones Hovercraft: Graphic defects aside, this looks like a super fun slashy deck.

Lib Tech Birdman: I think this board might be a bit overkill considering how light the snow is here, and I'm a little wary of riding something that big through the trees, but it's definitely a consideration.

Lib Tech La Nina: I like the idea of rock up front, with hybrid camber in the back. Seems like it would at least be decent landing switch.
Salomon Powder Snake: Supposed to be very fun, floats well, and is a twin.

Gnu Dirty Pillow: Honestly, this board is on this list because I've always wanted a Gnu, and I love the graphic. So certainly not good reasons, lol, but info on this has been scarce.


Also, being that this is my first powder specific deck, I'm not sure about sizing. I usually prefer smaller boards, but float is a priority here, so I won't mind going bigger. If ya'll could suggest sizes as well, it would most appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have a solid opinion on all the boards on your list, but I'll give you what I got.

The Raptor is an awesome board if you're looking for something to point straight and go mach 10. IMO it isn't the most playful board because it is really stiff. Might not quite fit your riding style.

The Hovercraft would certainly be super slashy fun and great in the trees. Might be a bit slow edge to edge with how wide it is though.

Yeah the Birdman is not for you.

I've been intrigued by the Dirty Pillow too, but I'm turned off by the full banana rocker. Seems more like a park board that can handle pow. If you enjoy your GBoH for freestyle pow, you probably shouldn't consider the Dirty Pillow.

I definitely support the Salomon Powder Snake, but would even more support the Sick Stick if you can afford it. Definitely not a twin though like they say, it's a pin tail. I own the Sick Stick and it's probably my fav board I've ever ridden. Great float, super fun and slashy. Great pop, and the 163 I ride is super maneuverable in the trees, I imagine the 160 would just kill it. The Pow Snake is the same shape, but a bit stiffer. You lose the snap & pop of the bamboo, but the board will probably hold up a lot better (the SS is a bit fragile it seems, the bamboo top sheet chips easily).


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

lots of float, and tight turning, id look for something with taper and rocker, both make big boards turn quick. I have a libtech snowmullet and it is a great shape, the birdman is the next evolution. My 165 is super maneuverable, and playful, a 170 birdman looks like tons of fun. The smokin pinner is supposed to be similar. I've riden the charlie slasher and its fun in the pow but is a bit stiffer then the mullet and has flat camber instead of rocker, making it less playful. A hovercraft or fish are going to fit the bill too but are even more directional. 

Since you already have a good all mountain board don't compromise when getting a powder board, you will be rewarded when riding a true pow shape when the snow gets deep.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Personally, I have a similar want list and I have mind down to:

NS Premier
NS Raptor
Unity Dominion
Venture Zephyr (or Storm)


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I really really like my charlie slasher, i was torn between it and the powder snake. Im happy with my decision, the flat holds up a little better on groomers and has more stability and looks cooler.

Not sure why people think the Raptor is a pow board, i thought the Summit was NS pow board. raptor is more of a super charger freeride board.

looks like lib is going to make a 160 birdman next year which might be worth waiting for.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> I definitely support the Salomon Powder Snake, but would even more support the Sick Stick if you can afford it. Definitely not a twin though like they say, it's a pin tail. I own the Sick Stick and it's probably my fav board I've ever ridden. Great float, super fun and slashy. Great pop, and the 163 I ride is super maneuverable in the trees, I imagine the 160 would just kill it. The Pow Snake is the same shape, but a bit stiffer. You lose the snap & pop of the bamboo, but the board will probably hold up a lot better (the SS is a bit fragile it seems, the bamboo top sheet chips easily).


How does it handle in the steeps?


Thanks for the replies. After thinking about it, riding switch is def not a priority for this board, so I've narrowed it down to the PYL, La Nina, and Hovercraft, and maybe the Sick Stick.


----------



## hound (Jan 6, 2012)

*Prior Snowboards*

checkout the prior swallowtail made in Whistler BC..supposed to be the best POW board according to the gurus... also the spearhead and the fissile have earned their reputations. the boards are bullett proof and very well made in a small shop in Whistler . you can also do custom graphics..submit your own art work. they also have some very cool shapes and artwork to select from. In the Canadian North it is BELL 2 or Frontier heliskiing that is bar none the best place for POW. So much vert. it makes you dizzy... huge space to try your new POW board. good luck GOOGLE: PRIOR SNOWBOARDS


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

You want to take a freestyle approach to POW... that pretty much narrows it down. Plus I'm sure you want to navigate the crud well too. La Nina, Raptor, or Dirty Pillow


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Powder Snake/Sick Stick

Ride Highlife/Berzerker

Lib Tech T.Rice

NS Heritage.

I have the Highlife and Powder Snake, both are insanely fun in powder here in Utah. The Salomon kills the freshies and the Highlife dominates everything. I think the Highlife and Berzerker are perfect for Utah conditions. Super light snow, lots of it, dropping cliffs and sneaking into the trees. They just tear it up. Rocker in front and camber in back is a deadly combination, makes you unstoppable :thumbsup:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

bebop_monk said:


> How does it handle in the steeps?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies. After thinking about it, riding switch is def not a priority for this board, so I've narrowed it down to the PYL, La Nina, and Hovercraft, and maybe the Sick Stick.


If you don't care about riding switch and are considering the Jones Hovercraft (I've read it is a lot of fun despite it's wideness) - then I would suggest also adding back the NS Summit to your list (I have the 161) as a tapered setback board give you superior float and quick turning, which were the two main things you were looking for. It handles the great in the steeps.

If you still want to ride switch then I've read (haven't ridden it myself) the "tapered twin" design (I'm guessing that means it is tapered... but the stance is still centered and the tail has a pointy nose for float). of the Powder Snake or Sick Stick is good.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

The amount of options is getting dizzying, lol. Good thing I still have a week or two til I actually get the money. thanks again for the replies.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

i picked up a la nina-156 about a month ago and have barely even looked at any of my other boards since, it flat out rips everything to pieces anywhere but the park, and even there it works. some say the hybrid c1 tech does not lend well to switch riding, but i have not had any issues riding or landing switch.. 

i normally ride camber boards but have been on a lot of rocker/hybrid boards, and none of them did it for me for an everyday all conditions board. the mervin C1 hybrid tech in the la nina is perfect if you've traditionally ridden camber boards, and want a short flickable all mtn freestyle board that you can float effortlessly in the pow. it rides like camber, but floats like a rocker. i have a slackcounty 168 and i have not ridden it since i picked up my la nina 156. it's a directional board but feels more like a twin than i would've figured from the board specs; super deep sidecut with torsional stiffness so it's very fast edge to edge, absolutely rips in the trees and steeps, and it's got a super stiff poppy tail for ollies for breakfast, lunch, and a 5 course dinner. 

it's hard to imagine until you climb aboard, but it's certainly a board i would consider if i were you, not a lot of reviews out there, i took a chance and i love it. good luck with whatever you decide. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

I love my T.Rice 157 in the pow, but whenever its strictly pow out there, i go grab the charlie slasher. it's the best for pow. capita made quite the gem.


----------



## hound (Jan 6, 2012)

*rocker boards are weak i n the grooomers*

Tried a Burton Cruze in Juneau Alaska this Christmas(drove down from Whitehorse) no kidding 5 feet plus of powder. Using a lib-tech litigator conventional camber and was working hard to keep the board moving fast and not nosing in. Tried the burton cruze and it was impressive in the powder but I thought it was useless on the groomed runs. i mistakenly opened up my speed on the final descent before the chair and felt i had lost considerable control on the groomed portion of the run. As a result I had a minor fall and extended my arm to steady myself severly wrenching my arm -got a damn elbow sprain for my troubles. Took the board back to the shop bought a set of cheap hockey elbow pads and aneoprene brace and just kept on boarding. in short I went back to my Lib Tech because it was amuch better board across conditons.


----------

